# Health testing for minis



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The way I understand it, is that a good breeder will get their breeding stock CHIC designation. This ensures that all the basic health screenings for each variety of poodle has been done, and is registered as such. The Tiara website has a good explanation of this...................


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Important! 
http://www.poodleclubofamerica.org/files/Health_Testing_in_Poodles.pdf


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for this feedback. I never even heard of dwarfism in poodles.

I really want a breeder within traveling distance by car. If I were to insist on ALL of these tests, that will really limit breeders. Good thing I am getting this information now so I can look at all the information and check with the breeders.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

PRA clear is a must (for me).

There are quite a few responsible mini breeders in the Midwest. Good luck with your search.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

PRA is a must for me too. My mini poo I had as a child had PRA. She went totally blind at 6 years old. Now she was a happy very healthy dog otherwise and was one of those dogs that if you didn't look at her eyes you wouldn't know she was blind. She lived to be 21 years old. But I can't help but think how much she missed out on. Her absolute favorite thing in the world was chasing squirrels. She missed out on a lot of squirrels!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

N2Mischief said:


> PRA is a must for me too. My mini poo I had as a child had PRA. She went totally blind at 6 years old. Now she was a happy very healthy dog otherwise and was one of those dogs that if you didn't look at her eyes you wouldn't know she was blind. She lived to be 21 years old. But I can't help but think how much she missed out on. Her absolute favorite thing in the world was chasing squirrels. She missed out on a lot of squirrels!


Especially when it is a simple, one-time test and it's not even expensive. There's really no excuse to skip this one.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I wanted to look for an oversized mpoo, but if I want to find a breeder who does all the recommended tests, I may have to put aside size consideration. It does sound like PRA testing is important for mpoos.

I know one breeder who does all the testing but she wants her puppies to be fed a raw diet, which I am not comfortable with. The breeder has to approve me as a good puppy owner as much as I want a good breeder.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

MiniPoo said:


> ... It does sound like PRA testing is important for mpoos...


_
Definitely!_ I would NEVER, EVER get a mini from a breeder who failed to do the testing. Take heart, there are plenty of good mini breeders out there. Lot's of us will be happy to try to hook you up! 
http://www.vipoodle.org/PDF_Files/FactSheetRetinal.pdf


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I would insist on hip, patella and eye certification in writing for both parents (and find out whether it is clear, moderate or fair). And I would request certification that the breeder had no knowledge or familial history of genetic disorder such as thyroid, etc. Of course a breeder can't promise complete good health, or know about everything in the background, but that is why you get a few references from people who have purchased a breeder's dogs and have experience and history with them.


----------



## Agidog (Jun 4, 2012)

There is also Renal Dysplasia which may not be as common in the USA as elsewhere, while has up until recently been way more common in Standards it has now been identified by the lab doing the testing in Canada.


----------

